# What was the most recent piece of music you've heard?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I ought this might be an interesting idea for a thread. I don't always get in touch with what's new, but on occasion I do, and I always try to get to concerts featuring world premieres. 

The most recent piece of music I have heard was in fact Olli Mustonen's Sonata for Violin and Orchestra, the world premiere occurred in 2014. I don't remember it all that much actually, but I remember other pieces I heard on the same program better. Perhaps it was a forgettable piece to me, or perhaps I should try and hear it again one day and see what I'm missing now. 

So, what's the most recent thing you've heard?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

Probably Georg Friedrich Haas' 2014 stuff. Including two concerti grossi.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard Richter's 2012 Vivaldi re-composed thing a few times. I'd like to hear Become Ocean soon, and that'd get me more respectably up-to-date!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.musicme.com/Beatriz-Ferr...-Beatriz-Ferreyra-66304A686477535F744651.html

Not literally the most recent, but the most recent for which there is an easily available clip.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I was very pleased to find this, quite by accident, on youtube about a month or so ago. Written in 2011, and premiered in 2012. I like the harp AND the short concertino form.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably Ades's Violin Concerto when it was performed at the proms some years ago (can't remember if it was a premiere or not, but I can recall that Ades himself was the conductor). 

As you can tell, being up to speed with new music isn't exactly my strong suit.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Patrick Holcomb*

I mentioned this in the "Pieces that have blown you away recently?" Thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you-18.html#post780091


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Must have been in middle December last year, Mats Larsson Gothe WP of "Ur en anteckningsbok. Magnificat" ("From a notebook. Magnificat") for Alto and orchestra to a poem by Håkan Sandell...

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I listened to some Brett Dean a couple of days ago on YT (it's posted in the Current Listening thread).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mothership by Mason Bates


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

The most recent piece of good music that I like and want to buy/hear live is this.





Not just because I love his famous ancestor so much, it's a fascinating piece and with the anniversaries of the Great War being commemorated everywhere, it's very timely.
Also, fantastic, fantastic violinist!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard the San Francisco Symphony perform Cynthia Lee Wong's "Carnival Fever"; it was the west-Coast premiere of the piece, written in 2014.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I think the most recent things I have listened to are some of the Lopez 'untitled' items variously dated up to 2008 according to the information I can find.
Makes me feel old as my youngest son was 10 years then


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I think the most recent things I have listened to are some of the Lopez 'untitled' items variously dated up to 2008 according to the information I can find.
> Makes me feel old as my youngest son was 10 years then


Yep I can second that F. Lopez's work is relatively recent too and I would love to explore more in this direction.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I attended the USA premier of Brett Dean's Socrates. I saw it in LA conducted by Gustavo Dudamel, October 2013. Interesting piece to watch, I'm not sure it would be so interesting on a CD. It's not an opera but more than just music. At one point there is a choir on the upper balcony, and during the piece they switch places with some violins. And a bass baritone walks on stage and passes judgement, then walks off. 

Brett Dean came on stage after to receive the applause.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> I attended the USA premier of Brett Dean's Socrates. I saw it in LA conducted by Gustavo Dudamel, October 2013. Interesting piece to watch, I'm not sure it would be so interesting on a CD. It's not an opera but more than just music. At one point there is a choir on the upper balcony, and during the piece they switch places with some violins. And a bass baritone walks on stage and passes judgement, then walks off.
> 
> Brett Dean came on stage after to receive the applause.


Oooh I so want to see that! A school friend of mine sung in it last year, and I didn't get a chance to go see it! What did you think of it?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

_Homage to Metallica_ by the Australian composer Matthew Hindson, which I heard in a concert last year.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oooh I so want to see that! A school friend of mine sung in it last year, and I didn't get a chance to go see it! What did you think of it?


I don't really have a solid opinion, and I saw it 16 months ago. If you had asked me that question the day after the concert I might have been able to form an opinion. I need to see it again to form a better opinion. Sorry I can't do any better than this.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Child by David Lang


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably Saariaho's _Circle Map_. 2012 vintage, I believe.

Haven't seen anything particularly recent in concert lately. I've really got to make it out to the new music festival one of these years.


----------

